# Esquematico ecs h61h2-mv



## ivan03488 (May 20, 2016)

Hola gente, me llego una placa que según me dicen esta en corto, pero no puedo encontrar el esquemático para seguir el problema, ya que hay 2 capacitores que calientan.

Si alguno tiene el esquemático, seria de muchísima ayuda.

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2016)

Ya cambiaste esos capacitores ?


----------



## ivan03488 (May 22, 2016)

Perdón la demora, sisi le cambie los 2 capacitores, por lo que vi están conectados a un GS117AX no lo encontré, pero es muy similar a los reguladores l117, otra cosa que encontré raro es que en 1 de los capacitores encontré que entre el positivo y el negativo del capacitor mido 0,8ohm le saque el capacitor y sigue midiendo lo mismo, como no tengo el esquemático no logro encontrar de donde vienen esos 0,8 ohm. Una cosa que no mencione es que no prende ni la fuente, o sea conecto la fuente y cuando le coloco el botón de pwr ya empieza a calentar, y cuando apreto pwr no responde

en un segundo les subo un par de fotos para que vean un poco mejor 

gracias por la ayuda



aca les dejo las fotos, el nombe del integrado de 8 patas que se ve en las fotos es un APM4500A


----------



## tiago (May 23, 2016)

Mira el post de reparación de placas, viene cómo localizar componentes en corto.

Saludos.


----------



## 4ndr3s (Jul 25, 2019)

lo descargué de aca

ECS H61H2-M12 DESKTOP MOTHERBOARD SCHEMATIC AND BIOS DOWNLOAD - AJAYANTECH (MOTHERBOARD,PRINTER,LAPTOP,TFT,LED,LCD, TV,MONITORS,DVD WRITER ,SERVICE MANUAL)


----------

